# Gps?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

RT, 

You're asking for data on one of my favorite places! I rode at East Fork for many years and served with the Mounted S&R there. Wonderful place!, the Red Fox Trail is my fav!

Trail maps that you can upload into a GPS are available for some areas, unfortunately not all. You can find a free printable map for East Fork's horse trails, (the north side of the park) HERE. 

I'm working on exactly what you're asking for through TrailMeister.com to offer in addition to the free printable trailmaps that we already have. We should have a beta feature for the downloadable GPS maps in month or so. We'll be supporting Garmin products initially. 

If you're interested in being a guinea pig and verifying the validity of the data transfer into your GPS, your help would be much appreciated. You can contact us by visiting www.TrailMeister.com and sending us a note through the contact us page. 

Hope this helps and happy trails!


----------



## rtdonell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hay thank you friend I will do that. I was on the red fox saturday. LOL im not sure what the yellow trail is named but I loved it. Lots of ups and downs wich is what I like. Next time I plan on going across the road from the horsemans area. I was told it is a harder ride with lots of hills. I would have went saturday but by the time I knew those trails where over there we had already ben out for 4 hours and I didnt want to push the horses to hard there first time out. They have ben pasture babys for a couple years now. (not my horses) Thats what got me looking for GPS maps.

Do you live in the area. We plan on going to the Brown county horsemans council tonight, thinking of joining. we will see.

Feel free to shoot me an email, would be nice to meet others from the area. my email is the this screen name @aol.com


----------

